# The Rock is back…Nov 22-23-24, St-Roch-de-l’Achigan



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

The Groupe Radio-Controle St-Roch (GRCSR) present it’s 17th Classic of RC: The Rock. 2 days of racing, 3 days of fun, 4 classes to choose from.

*Oval Classes*
KASCAR — Brushless motor Novak Ballistic 17.5 # 3617 or #3617R. All speed controls are permitted. 1 cell lipo SMC 4000mh (3.7v 25C). 1/10 scale Pan Cars with car body. Weight: 1022gr. 36oz.
-COT World GT — Brushless motor SMC 17.5 or ‘’Novak Ballistic 17.5 (no high RPM-rotor 12.3mm)’’. Speed control: Novak non programmable or Hobbywing JustStock. Battery 1 cell lipo SMC 4000mh (3.7v 25C). –Bodies: Protoform Gen2 or Gen3, Mc Allister COT. Tires: WGT Tires. –Weight: 1050gr. 37oz

*Road Course Classes*
-Sedan: Brushless Novak SSPro 17.5 # 3417, Novak Ballistic 17.5 # 3617, # 3617R Only blinked speed controls are permitted; 2 cells lipo 5200mah, 30C 
Tires: Rubber “Sweep mod SQT28 rim monted at the factory (with logo GRCSR) are only allowed. 1400gr.49.4oz.

-Sedan Vintage VTA : brushless 21.5 blinked speed controls 1450gr 51.1oz. (Motor-speed-battery-tires-bodies- according to VTA rules)


Registration form are available trough: *www.grcsr.com* or by email: *[email protected]* 
The oval track 161 feet long, 8* banking in the curve, average of 4.10 sec/lap; the road course track about 255 feet, average 9.10 sec/lap. The track:www.grcsr.com/piste.asp 

A big thank’s to our supporters: AE Team Associated, Airtronics, Hobbico, Horizon Hobby, John’s BSR racing Tires, Lefthander R/C, Couverture Basco, Circuit teleguide St-Roch.

Louis-René.


----------



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

*Weekend's timetable:* (Nov. 22-23-24th ) 
Friday Nov 22nd — 10.30 am Open practice. (until closing time).

Saturday Nov 23rd — 9 :30 am. to 7.15 pm open practice (timed if needed) 
7:45 pm 1st Qualification: 4 min Oval, 5 min Road Course 

Sunday Nov 24th — Doors open at 7 :00 AM. 
—	Timed practice until 10 :00 AM. 
—	followed by the drivers’ meeting.
—	Qualifications will begins at 11 :00 AM. There will be 2 qualification races of 4min for Oval, 5 min for Road Course and a Main race of 5 min for both Oval & Road Course.


----------



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

First qualification heat saturday @ 7.45pm

be ready:thumbsup:


----------



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

Back on our feet, after a weekend on the Clouds of RC Racing, Gerry and the GRCSR would like to thank all the racers who took part in the event. Without racers there would be no ''ROCK''.
A special tank's to our sponsors for their support year after year:
Hobbico, Team Associated, Airtronics, Horizon Hobby, Lefthander Rc, BSR, Sweep, Hyperdrive, Basco and Circuit Téléguidé St-Roch.

Louis-René

Sedan:
1: Daniel Mills
2: Alex Fournier
3: Kevin Giroux

Vintage VTA
1: Alex Fournier
2: Daniel Tremblay
3: Shawn Therrien

Complete results at: www.grcrs.com


----------

